
India's $35 tablet said to ship in October, do dreams really come true? - Garbage
http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/29/indias-35-tablet-said-to-ship-in-october-do-dreams-really-com/
======
ankneo
well this product looks to be promising but what we need to see is what is
being offered. promises have been many, but how many of them are delivered is
to be seen. production problems might be seen and $35 tag might be for short
duration of time and then no one knows how much will the govt. earn from all
this :P

------
ShawnJG
If this is true, I was wondering when this was going to happen. US companies
have long since outsourced their technology to be built. In a lot of these
Third World countries production materials and labor are extremely cheap. It
will only be a matter of time before these companies began manufacturing their
own products to sell to us therefore cutting out the middleman. Although I'm
not a fan of huge multinational corporations, this could be detrimental to
them thereby being detrimental to us. And we can easily see the economies of
the world shift.

